# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  تبدیل فینگلیش به فارسی (Finglish to farsi)

## Mahdi-563

سلام دوستان

اگه میشه راهنمایم کنید که چطور میشه یک متن فینگلیش رو به فارسی تبدیل کنم.

پیشاپیش ممنون.

بای

----------


## alirezam

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اگه میشه راهنمایم کنید که چطور میشه یک متن فینگلیش رو به فارسی تبدیل کنم.
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون.
> 
> 
> 'بای


 
سلام
دوست عزیز در سایت tebyan.netبخش دانلود یه برنامه خوب در این زمینه بود.
که قبلا من از آن استفاده می کردم.
مراجعه کن شاید خوشت بیاید.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> چطور میشه یک متن فینگلیش رو به فارسی تبدیل کنم.


با استفاده از سیستم جستجوی سایت  :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=49227

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام ...



> سلام
> دوست عزیز در سایت tebyan.netبخش دانلود یه برنامه خوب در این زمینه بود.
> که قبلا من از آن استفاده می کردم.
> مراجعه کن شاید خوشت بیاید.





> با استفاده از سیستم جستجوی سایت 
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=49227


ولی فکر کنم که دوستمون کد خواستند نه نرم افزار  :متفکر:   :متفکر:   :متفکر:   ( آخه اینجا بخش برنامه نویسیه دلفی هستش  :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   ) 
من خودم زیاد الگوریتمش رو بلد نیستم ولی امیدوارم دوستان کمکتون کنند ... :kaf:  :kaf: 
موفق باشید ...

----------


## اَرژنگ

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اگه میشه راهنمایم کنید که چطور میشه یک متن فینگلیش رو به فارسی تبدیل کنم.
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون.
> 
> بای


مشکل با فینگیلیش و یا پینگیلیشی اینه که قائده و یا روشه بخصوصی نداره. هر کی جوری که دلش بخواد مینویسه. به جایه تبدیل فینگیلیش و‌یا وپینگیلیش به فارسی میشه به راحتی حروف لاتین را جایگزین کنیم. مثلاً من این متن را با همین روش نوشتم.
مثال این کار را با جاوا سکریپت میونید در fingilish.com ببینید.

----------


## Amir Lajevardi

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اگه میشه راهنمایم کنید که چطور میشه یک متن فینگلیش رو به فارسی تبدیل کنم.
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون.
> 
> بای


سلام
فکر کنم توضیحات دوستان در تاپیک زیر راهنماییتون کنه:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=22285

در کل کار پر دردسریه  :گیج:

----------


## Mahdi-563

دوستان از همگی شما ممنونم

----------


## Mahdi-563

میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنید.

ممنونم

----------


## Mahdi-563

من متوجه نشدم یه بانک اطلاعاتی از کل کلمات موجود باید درست کنم؟
یا این که یه آرایه از نوع کارکتر. :اشتباه:  

امیر جان این تور که معلوم خیلی کار پر دردسریه و سرسام آور :گریه:

----------


## m.rostamynejad

با سلام
‌درسال 91 ايران شيونامه لاتين نويسی را مصوب کرد
و این شيوه نامه درسال2012 در سازمان ملل پذيرفته شد.
http://isna.ir/fa/news/91122113926
کانال آموزش درست و استاندارد (فارگليسی/فينگليش)لاتين نويسی
https://telegram.me/Alefbaye2om


آدرس وبگاه:
fa.Alefbaye2om.org
taranevis.ir
http://www.behnevis.com/

----------

